# Dr. Tim's or Victor?



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

The Chewy.com thread got me interested in Victor dog foods.

Just started my older dog on Dr. Tim's Kinesis and I am planning on feeding my new pup it as well. Victor also offers an all life stages active dog food called Hi-Pro Plus and it is about $15 cheaper.

Any opinions of these two dog foods? Anything in the ingredients list that would concern you? 

Hi-Pro Plus

Beef Meal, Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Pork Meal, Ocean Fish Meal (Source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid), Whole Grain Millet, Alfalfa Meal, Flax Seed (Source of Omega 3 Fatty Acid), Oat Meal,
Potassium Chloride, Dried Kelp, Yeast Culture, Montmorillonite, Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Whole Carrots, Dried Celery Pomace, Dried Beet Pomace, Dried Parsley Pomace, Dried Lettuce Pomace, Dried Watercress Pomace, Dried Spinach Pomace, L-Lysine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Choline Chloride, Hydrolyzed Yeast, Taurine, Dried Chicory Root, L-Carnitine, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Selenium Yeast, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Lecithin, Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Oil of Rosemary, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product.


Dr. Tim's Kinesis 

Ingredients:
Chicken meal, brown rice flour, pearled barley, oat flour, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried beet pulp (sugar removed), dried whole eggs, rice bran, ocean herring meal, catfish meal, flax seed meal, chicken liver meal, dried porcine plasma protein, salmon meal, menhaden fish oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), salt, lecithin, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, canola oil, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Saccharomyces cerevisiae fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, psyllium seed husk, dried chicory root, dried organic kelp meal, yucca shidigera extract, L- lysine, choline cloride, DL-methionine, algae fat product (a source of DHA), taurine, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (stabilized ascorbic acid), glucosamine, vitamin E supplement, L-carnitine, zinc sulfate, zinc proteinate, beta carotene, ferrous sulfate, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), manganese sulfate, inositol, niacin supplement, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, zinc oxide, biotin, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), copper proteinate, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), calcium pantothenate, potassium iodide (source of iodine), manganous oxide, vitamin B12 supplement, sodium selenite, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, rosemary extract.
Animal feeding tests using AAFCO procedures substantiate that Kinesis provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

I can tell you that Victor is the best food I've given my dogs. Their muscle tone, coat, training stamina, etc is all better. I had previously fed Pro Plan performance, and Eukanuba. I have a friend that's a trainer and he has went through several brands(Pro Plan, Loyall Professional, others) and he's switched over to Victor Hi Pro Plus and loves it. A couple other guys I know have labs and they've switched as well. Everyone I know that has tried it has stuck with it permanently. If you give Victor a try, you won't be disappointed. It's a great food.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

My dog has skin and coat issues and for her Dr Tims is the only food I've tried that didn't cause her skin to break out leading to infections. I've tried her on PPP, PP Sensitive skin, 4health, and Victor Hi Pro. On the PP products she was prone to ear infections too. And yes she's been to the vet, to the tune over $2500 at the U of M. I think for dogs like mine who are very sensitive to food ingredients it can vary widely what food is best for the individual dog. 

Just my experience. 
Steve


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

Switched to Dr. Tim's Pursuit last summer for my working dog. Couldn't be happier so I switched to Kinesis for my older dog. Again great results. For hunting and heavy training I mixed in Momentum with the Pursuit. Can't compare because I have not tried Victor but I'm really happy with Dr. Tim's plus I like supporting them for their sponsorship of this forum.


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

I and two training buddies switched our dogs to Victor about two years ago from puppies through older dogs and we have no complaints.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Dr. Tim's Pursuit, low ash (bone) content, great coats, muscle tone and stools.
Also, I feed about 1/3 less than PPP or Euk, Dr. Tim's is very dense and heavy.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have had good results with Dr. Tim's .


----------



## Desiree (Dec 27, 2009)

I just put my dogs (7 yr. old & 8 month old pups) on Dr. Tim's plus a little can food. They eat less, have great small solid stools, no more greasy ears and are muscling up very nicely. Never tried Victor.


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

I feed Dr. Tim's Pursuit and Kinesis. Very happy with both.


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 28, 2015)

Just switched to Dr. Rims Pursuit for my GRM pup and so far having excellent results. He was having stomach issues with the Orijen that his breeder had him on and simply didn't care for Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

I switched to Dr. Tims Pursuit and very happy with results!


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

my dogs did not do too well on victor, could not keep weight on and mudpie stool...did okay with dr tims but nothing to write home about...


----------



## C.Ellegood (Jun 14, 2015)

I feed victor to. I like it for the muscle tone and shiney coat but sometimes it seems like they don't hold there weight. I feed the hi pro plus. How much per day are Yall feeding of it?


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab (Apr 20, 2014)

Dr. Tim's for me. Free shipping, no tax, always delivered within 2 days.

I used Victor once but the stools never firmed up and the dogs were drinking like crazy.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm staying with Dr. Tim's. I'll keep my older dog on Kinesis and switch my pup to Pursuit when she gets older. Thanks for the input.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Just switched from Taste of Wild to Dr.Tims Pursuit. Our dogs are CRAZY about the Pursuit. They seemed burned out on the TOW. Two of my girls would just pick at it, leave their bowl, pick later...
They scarf down the Dr.Tims!!!


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

Switched my dog to Dr. Tim's two years ago. night and day difference from PPP. Haven't tried Victor so I can't comment but i can say that Dr. Tims is what i will feed my dogs no questions asked. Stamina, muscle tone, coat color.


----------



## Jabelism (Jun 3, 2014)

Have fed my pup Dr Tims Pursuit since she was a pup. Great food and great results


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

I've use both and Dr. Tims is the best!! Victor gave my dogs bad stools..


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Dr. Tims is twice the price of victor, and I can get victor locally. The dogs do fine on victor.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Why not Redpaw 
http://redpawdogfood.com/products/poweredge/38k

I think this kibble has the highest protein and fat percentage of any dry kibble?
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS*Crude Protein:* Min 38%
*Crude Fat:* Min 25%
*Crude Fiber:* Max 3.5%
*Calculated Metabolizable Energy:* 2093 Kcal/pound or 4605 Kcal/Kg
*Calculated Energy Basis:* 33% protein, 49% fat, 18% carbohydrate


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

MissSkeeter said:


> Why not Redpaw
> http://redpawdogfood.com/products/poweredge/38k
> 
> I think this kibble has the highest protein and fat percentage of any dry kibble?
> ...


was gonna give it s run before, not this formula, dont need near that much protein/fat, but i dont think it is available alot of places....


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Scott Krueger said:


> was gonna give it s run before, not this formula, dont need near that much protein/fat, but i dont think it is available alot of places....


Ironically neither Dr. Tims or Victor is available in interior Alaska (Fairbanks).
Red Paw 38k is a popular in Alaska for extreme endurance...

Is there anything wrong with high fat/high protein for hard working dogs that run everyday?


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

JamesTannery said:


> Dr. Tims is twice the price of victor, and I can get victor locally. The dogs do fine on victor.


Twice the price?

chewy.com

Dr. Tim's Pursuit $66 44 lbs
Victor Hi-Pro Plus $45 40 lbs


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Bradybuck said:


> Twice the price?
> 
> chewy.com
> 
> ...


Didn't say I was buying victor at chewy. As I stated I buy locally.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

JamesTannery said:


> Didn't say I was buying victor at chewy. As I stated I buy locally.


Man, I wish I had a local supplier of Victor at that price.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

As long as I buy a months worth at a time, 5 bags, I get it for 32 bucks a bag.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Bradybuck said:


> Thats still only $.25 a lb difference.
> 
> Dr. Tim's 44 lbs at $1.50/lb = $66 40 lbs would be $60
> Victor *40 lbs at $1.25/lb = $32*
> ...


Is that what they call "New Math"? :razz:


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

That's still $.80/lb vs $1.50/lb

So not half the price. Just joking...close enough. Good price!


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Bama, you were quick on the draw! I deleted that about the same time I posted it.


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab (Apr 20, 2014)

If you have lots of dogs to feed. Dr. Tim's will ship direct at a better price than Chewy I have heard. 

The problem with Victor is that when you up the feed, they get loose. The other problem is that the kibble size is like cat food and the dogs eats very fast and look uncomfortable. Made me nervous to be honest.


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

Dr. Tim's is more expensive however, I feed less of the Dr. Tim's per dog then I did on Pro Plan to hold their weight. Approx. a cup or so less per dog. I also had one fussy eater, not with the Dr. Tim's.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Chris Thiry said:


> Dr. Tim's is more expensive however, I feed less of the Dr. Tim's per dog then I did on Pro Plan to hold their weight. Approx. a cup or so less per dog. I also had one fussy eater, not with the Dr. Tim's.


How much are you feeding per day per dog with Dr. Tim's?


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab (Apr 20, 2014)

JamesTannery said:


> How much are you feeding per day per dog with Dr. Tim's?


About 25% less in my case. The other thing is how much does a teeth cleaning cost? At least $500 by me. Tim's keeps their teeth in great shape, so yeah you spend more in food but you save much more in something like oral care.

It is a very hard food. If your dog is a chewer it sounds like they are eating rocks.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

My dogs are on Victor and doing very well. As far as one or the other brand it's probably a flip of the coin. Both are quality foods.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

MissSkeeter said:


> Is there anything wrong with high fat/high protein for hard working dogs that run everyday?


relax, was just saying MINE dont need near that much....i wish i had the time/energy to run her hard everyday...i am lazy


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

JamesTannery said:


> How much are you feeding per day per dog with Dr. Tim's?


I have a 87 lbs 2 yoa male eating 3 cups of Pursuit per day
80 lbs 5 yoa male 2 1/2 cups of Pursuit per day

65 lbs 8 yoa female 2 cups of Kinesis per day
60 lbs 1 1/2 yoa male 2 cups of Kinesis per day


----------

